
Goldman Sachs' metal storage unit paid customers to boost queues - prostoalex
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/11/19/commodities-banks-goldman-aluminum-idUSL2N0T933220141119
======
nichtich
Here's Matt Levine's take:
[http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-11-20/the-
goldman...](http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-11-20/the-goldman-
sachs-aluminum-conspiracy-was-pretty-silly)

I partially agree with him. It's a bizarre situation and created distortion in
the market, but it doesn't seem to be a GS conspiracy.

